# Keaton / steinhatchee



## slingblade625 (Oct 19, 2016)

Anybody have a recent fishing report? We are heading down next Wednesday to fish for 3 days would like any info! It has been 6 months since we were their!!!


----------



## grouper throat (Oct 20, 2016)

My inlaws got some nice upper slot reds and should've had a limit of trout (they threw back most of them) on shiners and top water. Buddy of mine sent me a text about 11 AM saying they were killing them on anything they throw.


----------



## slingblade625 (Oct 21, 2016)

Thanks, we are going down Wednesday/ fishing til Sunday, plan on throwing topwater an some jerk baits. Will post up how it goes.


----------



## slingblade625 (Oct 24, 2016)

Anybody go this weekend?


----------



## brotherinlaw (Oct 25, 2016)

Just got back. fished west from the Hatch between Grassy and Dekle. Did well on trout, reds and Spanish.


----------



## slingblade625 (Oct 26, 2016)

brotherinlaw said:


> Just got back. fished west from the Hatch between Grassy and Dekle. Did well on trout, reds and Spanish.



We leave this afternoon for Keaton! Been awhile since our last trip. If you don't mind what seemed to be the best bait or lure? We plan to mainly throw gulp an topwater an Paul broun.
 Thanks for any info.


----------



## teethdoc (Oct 26, 2016)

slingblade625 said:


> Thanks, we are going down Wednesday/ fishing til Sunday, plan on throwing topwater an some jerk baits. Will post up how it goes.


Let us know how you do.  I'm heading down in a couple weeks.


----------



## brotherinlaw (Oct 26, 2016)

Live and cut pinfish out fished Gulps 5 to 1 at least. Tha t being said the most productive gulp was new penny.


----------

